# What method do you use for 4x4



## ilikecubing (Dec 29, 2010)

What method do you use to solve the Rubiks revenge.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 29, 2010)

Kirjava's Method


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 29, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Kirjava's Method


 
LOLOLOLOLOLK4LOLOL

I use redux with 6-2-2-2 edges, Frdrich 3x3, and a LOT of looking ahead.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 29, 2010)

It's just 3-1-½-½-½-½-½-½-½-½-1-1-2 pairing


----------



## Seirup (Dec 29, 2010)

I just make the centers, pair the edges, and solve like a 3x3x3. Have no idea what thats called..


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 29, 2010)

Seirup said:


> I just make the centers, pair the edges, and solve like a 3x3x3. Have no idea what thats called..


 
That's Reduction.
You're recuding the 4x4 to be solved as a 3x3.


----------



## AvidCuber (Dec 29, 2010)

I used to use K4, quickly realised that it was not that great/easy/intuitive for a beginner, and switched to reduction a few months afterward. I'm thinking about switching back though.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 29, 2010)

Yau. With 3-2-X pairing.


----------



## irontwig (Dec 29, 2010)

Redux 6222


----------



## maggot (Dec 29, 2010)

Yau, 1 1 1 1 3 3 2


----------



## BigSams (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm a 4x4 nub (3 min. avg usually eww). Reduction - two opposite centers, two more, then the last two. Then one edge at a time (thinking of switching to a multi one after exams), then 3x3 + parity.


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 29, 2010)

What is Yau?
And does anyone know the average move counts of reduction and k4?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 29, 2010)

Reduction; 3-3-3-3. (Seuyhi?)
I can almost get sub Min times with it. Just need more practice.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 29, 2010)

Reduction. Two at a time edges. No fixed buffer.


----------



## hkne95 (Dec 29, 2010)

reduction, 3-2-2-2-3 edges


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 29, 2010)

Yau *is* reduction.


----------



## Shortey (Dec 29, 2010)

Redux with 32223 edge-paring.


----------



## ianography (Dec 29, 2010)

reduction with double pairing. need to get better at it though, especially solving it like a 3x3 (I dunno why, I'm just so much slower on big cubes)


----------



## Tall5001 (Dec 29, 2010)

I use reduction with 3-3-3-3




Kirjava said:


> Yau *is* reduction.



but the set uo is much different it is a advanced reduction


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 29, 2010)

Tall5001 said:


> but the set uo is much different it is a advanced reduction


 
It's not advanced, simply different.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 29, 2010)

What exactly is the difference between regular Reduction and Yau?

I use reduction with double edge pairing. My 3x3 LL is a joke though. It can take 20+ seconds. PLL is terrible.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 29, 2010)

Redux with 2-2-2-2-2-2 pairing, which by chance occasionally ends up being 3-2-2-2-3 or 3-2-2-3-2 or 3-2-3-2-2 or 3-3-2-2-2 or 2-3-3-2-2 or 2-3-2-3-2 or 2-3-2-2-3 or 2-2-3-3-2 or 2-2-3-2-3 or 2-2-2-3-3 or if an edge pair is already solved then it is 2-2-2-2-3 which by chance is instead sometimes 2-2-2-3-2 or 2-2-3-2-2 or 2-3-2-2-2 or 3-2-2-2-2.

EDIT: wait, no. That is not the answer to the poll. Just actually read the question. I never speedsolve the Rubik's Revenge. But when I speedsolve the Maru 4x4, I use the above-mentioned method.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 29, 2010)

Redux with freeslice.


----------



## AvidCuber (Dec 29, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> What exactly is the difference between regular Reduction and Yau?


 In Yau, I'm pretty sure you build a cross before pairing the other edges.


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 30, 2010)

Reduction. 6-2-2-2.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 30, 2010)

btw. yau method doesn't exist. dankoen lied to us.

its effing meyer method. kthxbai

And I do waffo redux. which is like "NOT yau"


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 30, 2010)

Yau, normally 3-3-2 but it all depends on the case you run into.


AvidCuber said:


> In Yau, I'm pretty sure you build a cross before pairing the other edges.


Opposite centres, 3 cross edges, remaining centres, finish cross, remaining edges, finish the rest.


----------



## Kian (Dec 30, 2010)

Reduction 2-2-2-2-2-2 with a fixed buffer.


----------



## Nestor (Dec 30, 2010)

Reduction.. figured it out by myself


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 30, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> btw. yau method doesn't exist. dankoen lied to us.
> 
> its effing meyer method. kthxbai
> 
> And I do waffo redux. which is like "NOT yau"



Sure, you're technically right, but did Meyer propose the same way as I did or as Dan did for solving the last cross dedge + the remaining 8 dedges?

I'm just saying surely Dan and/or I deserve some credit...


----------



## maggot (Dec 30, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Sure, you're technically right, but did Meyer propose the same way as I did or as Dan did for solving the last cross dedge + the remaining 8 dedges?
> 
> I'm just saying surely Dan and/or I deserve some credit...


 
yes, you do, because your method of reducing the cube causes a lot of 'good' things to happen. 
things i like about yau: 
1. you're building the cross while you pair edges, so no random inspection after reduction.
2. you integrate syuhei's edges, but eliminate the D face giving better lookahead
3. the first edges you pair are cross edges, giving you the lookahead advantage by 'blocking out' distractions of possible pairs
4. typically when you're 6 pairing the final edges, the bad cases are quickly noticed, quickly solved. 
5. a lot of good stuff happens with this method


----------



## oll+phase+sync (Dec 30, 2010)

Stadler - recognition of edge pairing is quite easy 

Somtimes I just put accidently solved edge in the second roux block and switch over to petrus for final assemblement.


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 30, 2010)

Using a lazy-man's K4 =P

My typical solve goes:
6 - ½ - ½ - 1½ - ½ - 3


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 1, 2011)

I use Meyer. Or at least something similar enough to it.

I wasn't sure whether to put reduction, or other...


----------



## mr6768 (Jan 2, 2011)

syuhei method


----------



## ilikecubing (May 11, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Redux with 2-2-2-2-2-2 pairing, which by chance occasionally ends up being 3-2-2-2-3 or 3-2-2-3-2 or 3-2-3-2-2 or 3-3-2-2-2 or 2-3-3-2-2 or 2-3-2-3-2 or 2-3-2-2-3 or 2-2-3-3-2 or 2-2-3-2-3 or 2-2-2-3-3 or if an edge pair is already solved then it is 2-2-2-2-3 which by chance is instead sometimes 2-2-2-3-2 or 2-2-3-2-2 or 2-3-2-2-2 or 3-2-2-2-2.


 
I lol'd


----------



## uberCuber (May 11, 2011)

cool

nice bump btw


----------



## jack3256 (May 11, 2011)

24653483361 said:


> I made my own weird method where i solve the centers, make 4 edge pairs for the bottom cross insert the corners, pair th edges while i use the beginner's method to solve the "2nd layer" (really 2nd and 3nd) then i do random trial and error to solve the top layer's edges then solve the top layer, if you understood that...


 So basically your own shitty version of K4 then? I mean randomly solving LL edges? Get to know comma and it will be a lot easier.


----------



## Akuma (May 11, 2011)

Isn't Yau and reduction basically the same thing?


----------



## Kirjava (May 11, 2011)




----------



## danthecuber (May 11, 2011)

Akuma said:


> Isn't Yau and reduction basically the same thing?


 
The accomplish the same thing, but have different ways of accomplishing it.


----------



## TiLiMayor (May 11, 2011)

Reduction, ye. 6222


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 11, 2011)

waffo redux yo.


----------



## Mike Crozack (May 11, 2011)

redux! 2-2-2-2-2-2


----------



## uberCuber (May 12, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> The accomplish the same thing, but have different ways of accomplishing it.


 
every single 4x4 method in existence accomplishes the same thing in different ways.


----------



## Systemdertoten (May 12, 2011)

Yau. Compensates my shitty big-cube look-ahead.


----------



## caseyd (May 12, 2011)

does anyone have a yau tutorial? becaus eId really like to learn


----------



## Systemdertoten (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 12, 2011)

Reduction, do 3 edges then wing it from there.


----------



## Andreaillest (May 12, 2011)

6-2-2-2. Redux.


----------



## asportking (May 12, 2011)

What exactly is the point of yau? (I'm not trying to criticize the method, I honestly want to know). It seems like you go through a lot of effort just to have a pre-solved cross at the 3x3 step. I haven't really tried yau a ton though, although I've done a few solves using yau, so I might just not be getting the point of the method.


----------



## Hershey (May 12, 2011)

Akuma said:


> Isn't Yau and reduction basically the same thing?


 
Lolno?


----------



## vcuber13 (May 12, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Lolno?


 
lolyes!


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 12, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> every single 4x4 method in existence accomplishes the same thing in different ways.


 
He meant that they both reduce the cube to a 3x3x3 (I think).


----------



## Systemdertoten (May 12, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Lolno?





vcuber13 said:


> lolyes!


Let's just say Yau is a variant of reduction.


----------



## caseyd (May 12, 2011)

an awesome variant


----------



## Kirjava (May 12, 2011)

asportking said:


> What exactly is the point of yau? (I'm not trying to criticize the method, I honestly want to know). It seems like you go through a lot of effort just to have a pre-solved cross at the 3x3 step. I haven't really tried yau a ton though, although I've done a few solves using yau, so I might just not be getting the point of the method.


 
The point of the variation is that pairing edges before centres are complete takes less moves.

Yau is like partial edge control (from CFOP) for redux. You're still doing redux.


----------



## Systemdertoten (May 12, 2011)

caseyd said:


> an awesome variant


 Indeed.


----------



## EricReese (May 12, 2011)

Its essentially reduction, but the cross is solved when beginning 3x3 stage


----------



## amanda (May 12, 2011)

Akuma said:


> Isn't Yau and reduction basically the same thing?


 
Yau is a combination of reduction and K4, they are two separate methods.


----------



## irontwig (May 12, 2011)

Who's the cool Akimoto user?


----------



## hic0057 (May 12, 2011)

Yau is cool. I like using 7 pairing with it.


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 12, 2011)

Said k4 but it all depends, if I see easy centres or harder edged I will use yau/redux


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 12, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I use Meyer. Or at least something similar enough to it.
> 
> I wasn't sure whether to put reduction, or other...


 
Yea, I think I'll just put "Any other (please specify)".


----------



## y235 (May 12, 2011)

I use Yau wuth 3-2-X edge pairing.
I accidently voted for K4.


What is Akimoto method?


----------



## irontwig (May 12, 2011)

y235 said:


> I use Yau wuth 3-2-X edge pairing.
> I accidently voted for K4.
> 
> 
> What is Akimoto method?


 
4 3x1x1 columns, D centres, 3 D dedges, Centres, Last D dedge (finishing F3L), CLL, ELL


----------



## LouisCormier (May 12, 2011)

I use Reduction and Syuhei's pairing method (3-6- (2 or 3) )

Anyone has a good method/tutorial for fast centers?


----------



## y235 (May 12, 2011)

irontwig said:


> 4 3x1x1 columns, D centres, 3 D dedges, Centres, Last D dedge (finishing F3L), CLL, ELL


 Is there any tutorial on this at the internet?


----------



## y235 (May 12, 2011)

irontwig said:


> 4 3x1x1 columns, D centres, 3 D dedges, Centres, Last D dedge (finishing F3L), CLL, ELL


 Is there any tutorial on this at the internet?


----------



## irontwig (May 12, 2011)

y235 said:


> Is there any tutorial on this at the internet?


 
http://replay.web.archive.org/20040410042909/http://rokumentai.akimoto3.com/rs12.htm


----------



## DavidWoner (May 12, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> Said k4 but it all depends, if I see easy centres or harder edged I will use yau/redux


 
But the first 3 steps of K4 and Yau are the same.

Advantages of Yau:
- First 3 edges are less moves, since centers aren't solved.
- The pairing after the cross is made is stupid easy, since you can ignore one side of the cube entirely.
- Cross is done when you get to 3x3 stage
- Can get ridiculously easy solves with the right luck.

Disadvantages
- Last 4 centers take longer.
- Getting good at first 3 edges takes more practice.
- Getting lots of 2 cycles during pairs suuuccckkkksss

Did I miss anything?


----------



## y235 (May 13, 2011)

irontwig said:


> http://replay.web.archive.org/20040410042909/http://rokumentai.akimoto3.com/rs12.htm


thnx


----------



## Kirjava (May 14, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> But the first 3 steps of K4 and Yau are the same.


 
The second step of K4 is a 1x3x4 block.


----------

